# Walk Away Wife



## MSC71 (Aug 1, 2012)

My wife walked in May. Our marriage was not good. I wasn't happy either. What bothers me is when I start thinking about it all I think more about what I wanted the marriage to be or what it could of been. And then I start thinking I wish we were still together. So I don't really want her back, just the idea of a happy marriage? Anyone else think like this when reminiscing?


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

MSC71 said:


> My wife walked in May. Our marriage was not good. I wasn't happy either. What bothers me is when I start thinking about it all I think more about what I wanted the marriage to be or what it could of been. And then I start thinking I wish we were still together. So I don't really want her back, just the idea of a happy marriage? Anyone else think like this when reminiscing?


It's normal. Pretty much all the sh*tty feelings you will have are normal. Don't short-circuit the process, allow yourself to feel the pain and grief. Try to work through it to find out WHY you are having those feelings. It will make you heal faster.


----------



## MSC71 (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks. I'm doing pretty good. Writing was on the wall the last few years so I was somewhat mentally prepared for it all. Sometime I miss her, but when I am around her I realize why we are not together.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah this is very normal.

Sometimes we romanticize the past and we feel sad for what could have been. But wasn't. The death of dreams.


----------



## Shoeguy (Jun 23, 2011)

Sounds like you both walked away instead of just her.

Only time will heal most of the wounds.


----------



## dumpedandhappy (Aug 17, 2012)

Perfectly normal, I would dare to suggest you are "learning" by thinking this way, we can only learn from History...not change it.


----------



## MSC71 (Aug 1, 2012)

Death of dreams sounds more like it.


----------

